# Kali & Eskima



## stick man (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi again ,

I want short article about kali & eskrima history .


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 14, 2008)

For a short history of eskrima in Cebu:

http://stevekbs.tripod.com/id1.html

http://stevekbs.tripod.com/id2.html

Best,

Steve


----------



## baganing_balyan (Jun 15, 2008)

lhommedieu said:


> For a short history of eskrima in Cebu:
> 
> http://stevekbs.tripod.com/id1.html
> 
> ...



I will dissect that "historical"  account in my blog point by point.  as i see it, it's fiction.  

specially that account about a mayor giving money in 1920's.

that would be during the time of the american occupation.  I don't know if there was already a mayor then.  I doubt it.

so many made up accounts.  tsk tsk tsk.


----------

